# ALL WMA's



## jkendal1 (Feb 27, 2018)

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/general-wma-regulations/

FERAL HOGS and Coyotes
A Feral Hog and Coyote Season will be held from May 16-31 on all WMAs (unless otherwise specified). During this two week hunt, any legal firearm for big or small game may be used except on Archery Only areas where hunters can only use archery equipment. In addition, feral hogs and coyotes may be taken during any small or big game season with the appropriate lawful weapons. Hunter orange is required. No night hunting or baiting allowed. Electronic calls may be used.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 27, 2018)

Last year it was Before turkey season on  select few WMAs........at least it covers all of them this time. I just wish it was before Turkey season


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 28, 2018)

Gonna be fun! Wear them snake chaps.....


----------



## BeefMaster (Feb 28, 2018)

I reckon I will be a glutton for punishment and go wander aimlessly around Pinelog.  I'd love to find one of those rascals who have made all the tracks and sign I have found.  I suspect they will be way in the yonder after all the turkey season traffic.


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 28, 2018)

wish they would do this while it is still cooler, less skeeters.


----------



## DTHILLA (Mar 1, 2018)

That's nice to see. It'd be nice to toss one or two into the freezer.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Mar 5, 2018)

Who's up for a Pine Log Hunt on May 19th?


----------



## abangs (Mar 6, 2018)

I've never hunted WMA's before.  Lots of private land hunting but no WMA's.  I'm planning on hunting WMA's this year for the open hog weeks. Schedule is pretty flexible so thinking about doing weekdays rather than busier weekends.  Been reading as much as possible on which ones to work.  Info is scattered but sounds like there are several WMA's with hogs.  For you seasoned WMA regulars:  What would be your top 5 WMA's to look at:  Excluding anything South of say Atlanta and Augusta???  I am in Hall County so pretty central to alot of WMA's w/n a 2 hr drive. Thanks!!


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 11, 2018)

BeefMaster said:


> I reckon I will be a glutton for punishment and go wander aimlessly around Pinelog.  I'd love to find one of those rascals who have made all the tracks and sign I have found.  I suspect they will be way in the yonder after all the turkey season traffic.




Yea come on....I’ll be out there. I am jonesing big time right now!



feathersnantlers said:


> Who's up for a Pine Log Hunt on May 19th?




We got baseball, but surely one of them weekends I’ll be there.....no doubt!



abangs said:


> I've never hunted WMA's before.  Lots of private land hunting but no WMA's.  I'm planning on hunting WMA's this year for the open hog weeks. Schedule is pretty flexible so thinking about doing weekdays rather than busier weekends.  Been reading as much as possible on which ones to work.  Info is scattered but sounds like there are several WMA's with hogs.  For you seasoned WMA regulars:  What would be your top 5 WMA's to look at:  Excluding anything South of say Atlanta and Augusta???  I am in Hall County so pretty central to alot of WMA's w/n a 2 hr drive. Thanks!!



War woman comes to mind.......they are in your backyard though


----------



## patton72 (Mar 13, 2018)

Too bad we can't bait for a week or two before the hunt. And allowing night hunting would greatly help. Thanks for the oportunity to hunt. Maybe when they become a problem the DNR will get serious about letting us hunt them.


----------



## jkendal1 (Mar 13, 2018)

*Ocmulgee WMA*

Anyone going to this event at Ocmulgee or Oaky??


----------



## DMCox (Mar 13, 2018)

So I didn't see anything about National Forest being included in this. Does anyone know if hog hunting will be allowed in the NF? I know there are a bunch of WMA's within the NF, but some good spots are outside of those. Just figured I'd ask to see if anyone else had found different info.


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 16, 2018)

patton72 said:


> Too bad we can't bait for a week or two before the hunt. And allowing night hunting would greatly help. Thanks for the oportunity to hunt. Maybe when they become a problem the DNR will get serious about letting us hunt them.



Ya know, the more I think about it, why Are we not allowed to bait on WMAs  Seems kind of nuts that if you walk the edges on many wmas, you can SEE feeders, but we cant put out a pile of corn on the ground for instance........

Hey Killmaster, I dont think I will be able to go to the next meeting, but I would like to enter my suggestion that we be alowed to bait on WMAs. Restrict it if you want to, like what type of bait, feeder(or not) etc.....but let us bait.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 16, 2018)

I might do a hunt on Dawson forest since I'm a mile away.  It sucks you can't hunt at night.


----------



## UncleBuzz (Mar 20, 2018)

Just to clarify the rules on WMAs, I have my carry permit and usually have my pistol with me when hunting. If it's during turkey season, and I'm hunting a WMA with my shotgun and a pig comes by, I can only shoot it with my shotgun? Or can I grab my pistol and kill it with that?

From my understanding, I have to use whatever weapon is legal for what's in season, so I interpreted it as shotgun with 4 shot or bigger or bow is legal for turkeys, that's the only thing I can kill a hog with on WMAs til the May hog season. 

Sound correct?


----------



## b rad (Mar 20, 2018)

yes you are correct cant use the sidearm for hogs have to use turkey weapons


----------



## Wanderlust (Mar 21, 2018)

Muzzleloader are also legal during turkey season.


----------



## JBowers (Mar 22, 2018)

bfriendly said:


> Ya know, the more I think about it, why Are we not allowed to bait on WMAs  Seems kind of nuts that if you walk the edges on many wmas, you can SEE feeders, but we cant put out a pile of corn on the ground for instance........
> 
> Hey Killmaster, I dont think I will be able to go to the next meeting, but I would like to enter my suggestion that we be alowed to bait on WMAs. Restrict it if you want to, like what type of bait, feeder(or not) etc.....but let us bait.



It is not allowed on WMAs because it is not a biologically appropriate practice, not in the best interest of the wildlife resource, and other concerns.

Your input will be thoughtfully considered.

JB


----------



## gaunited (May 8, 2018)

I know in the reg it says all wma are open (unless otherwise specified) but it does not say anything in the regs that any wma is close for this special hunt. So I called and ask the rep in region 6 I believe, to ask if river bend wma will be open for this hunt and the lady told me it will not be open. Just a heads up for anyone who was planning to go their. But if anyone knows how we can tell (other than calling in) what wma will or will not be open please let us know.


----------



## OmenHonkey (May 10, 2018)

gaunited said:


> I know in the reg it says all wma are open (unless otherwise specified) but it does not say anything in the regs that any wma is close for this special hunt. So I called and ask the rep in region 6 I believe, to ask if river bend wma will be open for this hunt and the lady told me it will not be open. Just a heads up for anyone who was planning to go their. But if anyone knows how we can tell (other than calling in) what wma will or will not be open please let us know.



Look at the regs for each WMA your interested in. It will clearly state (Not included in the May16-31st hog and coyote hunt.  Look at the some of the WMA dove fields they will show what i'm talking about.


----------



## gaunited (May 10, 2018)

OmenHonkey said:


> Look at the regs for each WMA your interested in. It will clearly state (Not included in the May16-31st hog and coyote hunt.  Look at the some of the WMA dove fields they will show what i'm talking about.



Thanks I see it now. Also, their are some that don't have a special regulation, I'm assuming those aren't open? for example river bend wma don't have a special regulation and is closed for the may 16-31 hog n coyote hunt but is not stated in the regulation book.


----------



## gatorhater (May 11, 2018)

gaunited, call the DNR LE Office and they can tell you with certainty. There are a ton of WMA's open to dog hunting that have not been open before.


----------



## tomcat58 (May 13, 2018)

*wma hog hunt*

my opinion there is no way anybody would go out and try to kill a hog in hot weather all kinds of bugs and snakes come on (DNR) could have made a better choice when it was cooler ( o thats right yall don't want that many killed any way ) we don't have a problem anyway (HA HA]


----------



## Bobby Linton (May 13, 2018)

From what I have seen at private clubs, baiting on a wma would be a nightmare. Club members get into knock down drag out fights about whose corn pile you are hunting.  I can just see being accosted by some lunatic because I'm hunting too close to their corn on a wma. No thanks.


----------



## Danny Leigh (May 14, 2018)

tomcat58 said:


> my opinion there is no way anybody would go out and try to kill a hog in hot weather all kinds of bugs and snakes come on (DNR) could have made a better choice when it was cooler ( o thats right yall don't want that many killed any way ) we don't have a problem anyway (HA HA]



This ain't the only time you can hunt hogs on WMAs. You do realize you can hunt hogs Aug 15 - Feb 28 and turkey season.


----------



## jkendal1 (May 14, 2018)

Is spot and stalk out of the question at a WMA? I just would rather not be shot.


----------



## Bobby Linton (May 14, 2018)

Spot and stalk is fine.  The person texting and driving is probably 1000 times more likely to kill you on the way to a wma than getting shot when you get there.


----------



## jkendal1 (May 16, 2018)

*So We can use any BIG OR SMALL GAME WEAPON???*

"HUNTING FERAL HOGS AND COYOTES
A Feral Hog and Coyote Season will be held from May 16-31 on all
WMAs (unless otherwise specified). During this two week hunt, any
legal firearm for big or small game may be used except on Archery Only
areas where hunters can only use archery equipment. In addition, feral
hogs and coyotes may be taken during any small or big game season
with the appropriate lawful weapons. Hunter orange is required. No
night hunting or baiting allowed. Electronic calls may be used. "


----------



## patcavscout (May 16, 2018)

Here's an official list of the WMAs having a special hunt with their restrictions listed by region.

http://georgiawildlife.com/hunting/coyoteferalhogseason


----------



## mguthrie (May 16, 2018)

patcavscout said:


> Here's an official list of the WMAs having a special hunt with their restrictions listed by region.
> 
> http://georgiawildlife.com/hunting/coyoteferalhogseason



It appears that MOST are open to dog hunting as a few have no dogs listed in special regs. I hope that's the case. I'm not a hog dogger but glad to see they are getting more opportunities.


----------



## blackbear (May 17, 2018)

Do you have to sign in?checkout hogs?
We can use buckshot now on wmas right?


----------



## Taxman (May 17, 2018)

*Don’t waste time*

I spent countless hours and hiked 12 miles scouting last week for hogs.  Spot and stalked within 47 yds before I was winded.  Went back today and was disappointed not to see any.  Had them pegged down around a big wma tract.  

Well on the way out I saw a truck loaded with dogs. Nice guy with his family.  Proceeded to inform me how his dogs had been chasing hog all evening and they had another bayed but he couldn’t figure how to get to him without leaving his truck. 

My fault.  Didn’t realize dogs were allowed for this hunt. Hunted it many times before and no dogs allowed.


----------



## Taxman (May 17, 2018)

*Hog hunt*

Not really complaining,  very nice young family out enjoying the outdoors.  Just a heads up for others headed out with stick and string.


----------



## littlewolf (May 18, 2018)

Taxman, same boat as you. I couldn't figure it out looking at the regulations so called DNR and asked. They said dogs are allowed for this hunt on this particular WMA, but next year they wont be.


----------



## littlewolf (May 18, 2018)

Also to your question, Blackbear, there was a sign in sheet at the check station. You do not have to checkout your hogs. I am not sure about buckshot but you can use deer rifle.


----------



## Taxman (May 18, 2018)

I don’t hunt dogs but don’t like to see those hunters excluded.  Would have been nice to split the days so all could have a opportunity for success.  My strategy now is to pack light, carry bear spray in case dogs turn on meand chase the dogs!!! Lol)


----------



## mguthrie (May 20, 2018)

Taxman said:


> I don’t hunt dogs but don’t like to see those hunters excluded.  Would have been nice to split the days so all could have a opportunity for success.  My strategy now is to pack light, carry bear spray in case dogs turn on meand chase the dogs!!! Lol)



Ask to join them. Hog dogging is a blast. We've had several different members on our club over the years that hunted with dogs. Good folks for the most part that like to introduce new hunters to the sport


----------

